# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Cảnh thiên nhiên ấn tượng trong phim Black Panther

## hangnt

*Những thác nước, đồi núi hùng vĩ ở châu Phi khiến khán giả trầm trồ khi xuất hiện trên phim Chiến binh Báo đen (Black Panther).*

*Thác Iguazu, Argentina*

Xuất hiện trong phân cảnh cuộc tranh đấu dành ngôi vua của T'Challa (Chadwick Boseman đóng), thác Iguazu được gọi là "Warrior falls" (thác Chiến binh) trong phim Black Panther, gây ấn tượng bởi vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ khiến người xem bao lần thót tim. Nó nằm trên sông Iguazu - ranh giới tự nhiên giữa Argentina (tỉnh Misiones) và Brazil (bang Parana), được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới vào năm 1984. 


Đây là hệ thống thác nước lớn nhất thế giới với khoảng 150-300 thác nước lớn nhỏ có độ cao từ 60 đến 82 m tùy thuộc vào lượng nước mỗi mùa, phần lớn thuộc địa phận Argentina. Nếu là người thích cảm giác phiêu lưu, bạn có thể trekking đến Devil's Throat (Họng Quỷ) - một vực thẳm dài, hẹp, cũng là nơi quay cảnh đánh nhau gay cấn của T'Challa hoặc đi tàu siêu tốc xuyên vào thác rồi trở ra. Dĩ nhiên những hoạt động này đòi hỏi phải có sức khỏe tốt. Tour đi bộ xuyên rừng cũng được nhiều du khách lựa chọn. 

Ngoài ra, những cảnh thiên nhiên hoang dã trong Black Panther được quay kết hợp ở ba nước Nam Phi khác là Zambia, Uganda và Cộng hòa Nam Phi.
*
Zambia*

Đây là đất nước nghèo ở châu Phi, kinh tế chủ yếu dựa vào nông nghiệp, hệ thống giao thông tồi tệ. Tuy các tour du lịch khá đắt đỏ nhưng không ít du khách chịu chi vì bị mê hoặc bởi khung cảnh thiên nhiên hoang dã đến choáng ngợp của Zambia. Với những người yêu trò cảm giác mạnh thì nhảy bungee từ cầu thác Victoria - nơi có hồ bơi tử thần sát mép vực sâu giữa biên giới Zambia và Zimbabwe là một ý tưởng không tồi. 

*
Uganda*

Theo trang Buzzfeed, Uganda là một trong những đất nước có cảnh thiên nhiên đẹp nhất thế giới. Đây là nơi sinh sống của hàng nghìn loài chim và động vật hoang dã, trong đó có một số loài quý hiếm như sư tử leo cây chỉ tìm thấy ở Uganda. Đặc biệt, rừng Bwindi Impenetrable được biết đến là khu rừng cổ nhất ở châu Phi, nơi cư trú của một nửa số lượng các loài khỉ trên thế giới. Chính vì thế mà các tour đi xem thú đêm, chiêm ngưỡng thiên nhiên kỳ thú khá hấp dẫn đối với những người yêu thiên nhiên dù giá cả không hề rẻ. Nếu muốn ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn đẹp như tranh vẽ giữa đồng cỏ mênh mông, bạn buộc phải có giấy phép ra vào các công viên quốc gia. 


*Cộng hòa Nam Phi*

Nhiều khán giả trầm trồ ngạc nhiên khi chiếc tàu chở T'Challa trở về, đất nước Wakanda (trong phim) dần xuất hiện với vẻ hiện đại, nhiều tòa nhà cao tầng xen lẫn giữa đồi núi hoang dã - sự đối lập gây hiệu ứng khá tốt. Bối cảnh này được thực hiện ở CH Nam Phi, nơi có cơ sở hạ tầng phát triển cùng trữ lượng lớn tài nguyên khoáng sản phong phú, giá trị cao. 


*Busan, Hàn Quốc
*
Bên cạnh đó, thành phố cảng Busan nằm ở phía Nam Hàn Quốc xuất hiện đoạn giữa phim với chợ cá đêm và cây cầu Gwangandaegyo (hay còn được gọi là cầu Diamond), đồng thời Nakita (Lupita Nyong'o thủ vai) còn nói vài từ tiếng Hàn khiến khán giả thích thú. Đây là thành phố lớn của Hàn Quốc, nổi tiếng với các chợ cá tươi ngon mà bạn có thể thưởng thức sashimi ngay tại chỗ với giá không quá đắt. Suất ăn đủ cho 4 người ăn có giá khoảng 1 triệu đồng, trong đó phần xương cá dùng để nấu canh còn thịt cá làm sashimi ăn cùng đủ loại rong biển tươi. Bãi biển Haeeundae được xem là bãi biển đẹp nhất Hàn Quốc, thu hút hàng nghìn người đổ về đây đón ánh bình minh đầu tiên trong năm dịp năm mới.  


_Theo ngoisao

Vi Yến_

----------

